# DVD burning



## buckslayer (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello everyone.

I just have a question to see if this is possible or even legal.

I have one of those DVR cable box's on TV, I know there is a USB port on the front of it for a camera and such, and I haven't looked on the back yet.

Is it possible or even legal to hook to computer and burd DVD's of shows and movies??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

interesting question, since you are allowed to record to vcr on those things...

I would check the manual for that. I haven't heard of a cable box with USB (yet) so it's new to me.


----------



## scubasteveae (Jan 4, 2006)

I also have a dvr box. Depending on the model and service provider those usb ports are often times disable. I know my scientific Atlanta box has the usb ports disabled. I would check the first your cable providers website and if there is nothing there regarding them disabling the usb ports, then i would check the manufacturer website.


----------



## buckslayer (Sep 28, 2004)

I just ran upstairs and checked out the cable box.

On the front are standard AV jacks and a USB 2.0 port.

On the back:
are a bunch of your standard AV jacks, plus
an S-Video, Ethernet jack, one has SATA (looks like USB port), one has HDMI (also looks like USB port), a USB port, and two ports that look like USB but say IEE 1394


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

It really depends on the brand and model, some can and some can't, you'll have to google it. Also, most of the time, at least one of those ports, either the 1394, the USB ports, etc, are for controlling the box by a cable, so you can change channels on it using a seperate device, it's also possible that all the data ports are for input and not output.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The make/model of the box and what cable company would probably be a big help.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Most of these USB and SATA ports are for add on HDD's to allow for expansion of the HDD space to allow for more held programming. Also whats allowed to run on the box is uaully dependant upon what your cable company has allowed to be setup I.E. we have an ethernet port on our box but I cannot hook my box up to my network as the cable company has disabled the ethernet of the device. I do have a HDD hooked up to my SATA port and can actually hold a TON of programming now.

What you can probably do is play the DVR to a video capture device and then burn that to DVD. As far as legallity I am not sure where that lies when you get down to it but I would not 1) sell it or 2) give it to friends as both of those I am sure would fall under unlawful redistribution of copyrighted materials.


----------



## buckslayer (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry guys

The cable service provider is Comcast

The Make and Model
Motorola DCT6412III
Dual Tuner DVR/HDTV Capable


----------



## buckslayer (Sep 28, 2004)

I just got this info from Motorola site if it will tell anything.

Hide all DCT6412

Convenience Features 
TWO HDTV TUNERS for increased watch and record options 
Larger hard drive than single tuner version allowing for more storage 
HDTV and DVR functionality in one unit 
Full feature access from front panel 
Digital diagnostics 
Front and rear panel L/R audio and video inputs 
Two USB connectors (one on front panel)1> 
1 Future feature

Versatility Features 
Pause, rewind and replay live HD broadcasts 
Robust CPU, memory footprint, 3D graphics to run IPG, VOD, advanced applications and middleware 
Full range of interfaces including YpbPr, DVI, 1394, USB, Ethernet, SPDIF, Smartcard1>, and more 
YpbPr component output 
Integrated High Definition decoder with YpbPr component output 
DVI and dual 1394 (DTV) digital connectors 
Built-in dual MPEG analog encoder 
Optical and electrical SPDIF / Dolby Digital connectors 
S-Video Output 
Baseband output (Video, L/R Audio) ports 
4 digit, 7 segment LED display with IR receiver for remote or/and keyboard 
Switched Accessory Outlet 
DVI and 1394 (DTV) digital interfaces 
1 Future feature

Performance Features 
Supports HDTV, Dolby 5.11> and DVR services 
DOCSIS 1.0 / 1.1 capable integrated cable modem for high speed interactivity* 
Internal 120 GB hard drive 
MPEG-2 digital video processor 
PCM, AC-3, Dolby 5.1 Prologic Digital audio capability 
ITU standard 64/256 QAM/FEC/enhanced adaptive equalizer 
Three 54-860 MHz tuners (two video, one data) 
Frequency agile 2.048 Mbps out-of-band data receiver 
32 bit, 2-D / 3-D graphics 
Analog/digital video scaling (Picture in Graphics) 
16 MB Flash, 128 MB DRAM standard unified memory 
Clear analog channel processor with BTSC decoder 
DES-based encryption/DCII access control 
Macrovision® copy protection 
10/100 Base-T Ethernet Port (RJ45 Connector) 
Smartcard interface connector (e-commerce)2 
TVPASS renewable security connector 
IR Blaster Port 
1 Speakers and subwoofers are not included with the DCT6208 and are required for use with a Dolby system.

2 Future feature

Data Sheets and White Papers 
Download Data Sheet (PDF, 62 KB) 
Download User Guide (PDF, 1.5 MB) 
Download TV Guide DVR Manual (PDF, 2.2 MB) 
Download Microsoft Foundation Quick Reference (English) (PDF, 1.6 MB) 
Download Microsoft Foundation Quick Reference (Spanish) (PDF, 1.6 MB) 
Download Pioneer Echo - Getting Started (PDF, 468 KB)

I also found this

How do I transfer digital recordings to my PC?
The IEEE1394 (firewire) port can be used for transferring digital video to a PC for archiving, but it is limited by the copy protection coding that programming providers embedded in the data with the digital video. The digital video is not accessible for transfer through the built in software yet. Software companies who provide the interactive program guides and DVR Menu systems have not yet supplied the functionality to transfer your digital recordings, but some people on their own have devised a way to access digital recordings on the DCT6208 or DCT6412 and offload them to a PC hard drive or Digital High Def VCR.
When transferring digital video by the method referred to above, copy protection restriction will apply. The recordings will play from the other device only if the programming provider has not encoded the digital content with a "copy never" command. Some programming sources encode them with a "copy once" command which allows you to transfer it once but if you try to transfer it again the content becomes unplayable. Of course, since the method for transferring digital video described above is in the public domain and not authored or controlled by Motorola or the software providers described above, Motorola makes no warranty that it that the method will work. Motorola will also not be liable for any loss or damage resulting from your use of such methods. 
Here's how to transfer non-copy protected recordings via IEEE1394/Firewire: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?postid=3818890#post3818890


----------



## rbrager (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a Motorola DCT6412 (a DCT6416 is the same but with a larger HD).

It has A/V ports front and back, three USB ports, An RJ45 internet port, and
two firewire ports on the back. (sounds a bit like a computer).


----------



## kaaos (Jan 10, 2006)

rbrager said:


> I have a Motorola DCT6412 (a DCT6416 is the same but with a larger HD).
> 
> It has A/V ports front and back, three USB ports, An RJ45 internet port, and
> two firewire ports on the back. (sounds a bit like a computer).


http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=451111&highlight=motorola

all your answers are in that thread. you will need a fire wire to capture in HD


----------

